
Overreliance on hand sanitizers may increase risk of virus infection - DanBC
https://japantoday.com/category/national/focus-overreliance-on-hand-sanitizers-may-increase-risk-of-virus-infection
======
DanBC
See also the useful document from the US CDC: "When is clean too clean?"
[https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/7/2/70-0225_article](https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/7/2/70-0225_article)

